
Types of `map` function in Haskell, Scala, and Clojure - DanielRibeiro
http://missingfaktor.blogspot.com/2014/08/types-of-map-function-in-haskell-scala.html
======
papauschek
Very interesting comparison, thanks for pointing out the advantages /
disadvantages of the different implementations.

I can see why the corner cases of CanBuildFrom are perceived as very
troublesome, but I have to say that after working with Scala for many years
now, this has never been an issue in practice.

